# Asian Pears



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone have recipes for Asian pears? We have a ton available to us, but I'm not sure if I should treat them like apples or pears.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Experiment!*

I would try recipes for both apples and pears to see how they turn out. They may work for both.

When it comes to food, I like to try new things and see how they turn out. Sometimes it takes me a few times for things to turn out like they should.

I consider this playing!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Are you getting the huge Korean pears?


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

m.allrecipes.com/recipes/1107/pear-recipes

www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/collection/pear

www.taste.com.au/recipes/collections/pear+recipes


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Makes OH MY GOD! good hard cider.

Seriously. 

Also, try using any bruised fruit for applebutter.

John


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

The only thing Ive made out of them is sorbet. I usually just eat them fresh with a good mild cheese.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

TechAdmin said:


> Are you getting the huge Korean pears?


No, they are maybe the size of d'anjous (sp?). They are fairly small.

I guess I will have to experiment. Is apple cider difficult? We get gallons of the "soft" stuff every year available to us, but I've never fermented it or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Not hard. Everything REALLY clean. Bacteria will spoil the fermentation. If you can get the 1 gallon glass cider jugs they are great for small scale fermentation because you can experiment in small batches. Use a fermentation lock to keep air out. You can cobble one up, but it isn't worth the hassle, just buy one. For cider I like Champagne yeast. Takes a couple of weeks, then rack it (siphon off the liquid at the top, leaving the thick sludge in the bottom of the jug). Cork it and let it sit. I usually rack ciders and mead 3 times a week or so apart. I usually bottle mine in Grolshe beer bottles with the ceramic stoppers and rubber washers. Easy and re-usable. Also a nice convenient drinking size 

John

http://www.howtomakehardcider.com/


----------

